# Looking for Macabre Rock Band Names. Suggestions?



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

_*Anybody know any macabre Music artists like Nick Cave, Alice Cooper, Ghoulies? Anything rockish?!*_


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

Just off the top of my head:
Bauhaus
Type O Negative
Ministry
Savages
Van Helsings Curse
The Dead Brothers
Creature Feature
The Horrifics
Calabrese


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

one of my favorites
http://www.deadbyday.com/
plus the lead singer is an accomplished fx artist in hollywood


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

cool ill check em out. Any others?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Definitely the Cramps. The Misfits have a lot of good stuff in that vein. Rob Zombie's an obvious choice. And if you like your Halloween tunes with a surf-rock flavor, ya just can't beat The Ghastly Ones... you can get yer undead ya-ya's out on the dance floor all night long to that stuff...


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Ghastley Ones - ghoulish surf music... there is a whole genre of this. I love the music - and listen to it year round. It's the background music of our haunt.

Rev beat me to it.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Black Sabbath
Marilyn Manson
Oingo Boingo
Suzee and the Banshees
The Groovie Ghoulies


What exactly are you looking for? Dark lyrics, dark sounding music?


----------



## MJDEADZINES (Nov 13, 2007)

Static X

and old one Sisters of Mercy. They had a song called This Corrosion that I liked. They were "gothic".


----------



## Scott (Mar 5, 2008)

Just hit the randomize on "Rock Band" and eventually you'll get one.

(Rock Band - the game, that is)


----------

